# Punjabi and Sindhi: daahdii



## panjabigator

I haven't really heard this word too much, but I think it means "a lot" or "bahut zyaadaa."  Could someone tell me a bit more about how this word is used?  Main kadi vartiya nahii par janna chahunda haan

Gurfateh


----------



## libero30

Hi Panjabigator,

Does 'grandmother' make sense in the context you heard it? I've asked other people and no-one has heard it mean anything similar to 'a lot' unless it's in another Indian language.


----------



## panjabigator

Hi Libero,

It's definitely not daadii and it wouldn't make sense in this context (although it would sound pretty funny!).  I think the sentence was "daahi mai.n ghabraayaan," but I'm 100% sure.  Here is the word in Gurumukhi: ਡਾਹਡੀ (I think).

Thanks for your help


----------



## libero30

Ok I've never heard of the word either but I asked and it supposedly means something between angry and stroppy. I  am still a little bit unsure about how to use it in a sentence though.

I hope that this helps.


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you Libero!


----------



## panjabigator

Anyone have ideas on how to use this word in a sentence?  It seems to be very colloquial and I can't locate it any of my dictionaries.


----------



## Illuminatus

Could you write it in Devanagari, just so that we aren't on different tracks?


----------



## panjabigator

Sure. डाहडी.  If you're familiar with Panjabi tones, there is a rising tone there.


----------



## Illuminatus

Never heard of it, then. And could you give me an internet reference for learning more about Punjabi tones?


----------



## panjabigator

Sure thing.  This site should also be posted under resources.  It's pretty handy but the English (if I recall correctly is a bit odd).

I can try and help you if you need any, but tones are hard for me to explain.


----------



## Illuminatus

I know the concept of tones, of course, having looked at Mandarin. But it was surprising to know that it was officially in place in Punjabi. Since most North Indian Hindi speakers can make sense of Punjabi anyhow, I guess I never realized it.


----------



## panjabigator

Bakshink saahib,

Are you familiar with this word?


----------



## bakshink

Yes I am. It has two meanings. One is as "libro30" has mentioned Stroppy, Ill-tempered. "Oh te baRRi dahdee janani ae. Mera payo bada dadaa admi ai. 
She is very ill tempered.My father is a very strict.
And the second is:
BaRRa dadaa tang kita ai tun. yaar. I don't know how to translate it. You are getting too much on my nerves. 
Tusi te dadee der kar diti. You've made it very late or you have delayed it far too long.


----------



## panjabigator

I think I'm familiar with the second meaning. Kind of like ਵਾਧੁ and ਜਿਅਾਦਾ?


----------



## bakshink

Yes it means Vadhoo or zyada. Dadee Tthand, Dadee garmee.


----------



## panjabigator

So is it with a ਡ or ਦ?

Thanks for your confirmation, by the way.  I've been searching for this word for quite some time now.  I'll be in Chandigarh all this summer studying Panjabi, so I'll look out for it, but something tells me this word isn't all too common in the city.

Then again, Panjabi is next to useless in Chandigarh, in my opinion.


----------



## bakshink

Dear PG 
For writing Punjabi/Hindi online try this website.
http://www.quillpad.in/punjabi/#
Good to know you are going to Chandigarh for studying Punjabi. How long will you be there? "Ddaddee" is with "Ddadda". Dadi is grandmother. Actually modern generation is more in to Hindi/English communication and Chandigarh being the premier city of the country, you may not find many people knowing words like Ddadee but your teachers surely will be knowing. Tthetth Punjabi words are definitely losing out to Hindi/English and this is one such word. 
ਤੁਸੀ "ਡਾਡੀ" ਲਿਖਣ ਦੀ ਕੋਸ਼ਿਸ਼ ਤੇ ਕਰੋ


----------



## Koozagar

It seems to me that all the various uses of 'daahdii' have 'intimidation' to one extent or the other implied in them. 

Daahda payo
Daahdi garmi
"O bari daahdi angrezi bolda ay"
"O bara daadha khiladi aay"

so, anything or anyone who is intimidating due to an overbearing characteristic.


----------



## panjabigator

This is very useful!  Eh ta dahda hi faydamand siga


----------



## BP.

Nice to have the thread back up now that the mind IS able to think of an answer.

If this word is spelt _DaaD.hii_-ڈاڈھی- then it is an indigenous/_desii _word for _ziaada_-very/much.

Why? Because its counterpart _DaaD.ho_(masc)-ڈاڈھو- and _DaaD.hii_(fem)-ڈاڈھی- exist in Panjabi's cousin language, Sindhi.


----------



## panjabigator

Great to know BP Sahib!  You must post more Sindhi equivalents when you can   Can you post some example sentences?

I suspect that Siraiki must use a similar word.


----------



## bakshink

As far as I understand DaaDha aur DaaDhii is used to express tough, severe, much...e.g. DhaaDii Zanani, DhaDhaa aadamii, DhaDhii ThanD, DhaaDhii garmii. It's used in Punjabi but it's use is not very common.


----------



## panjabigator

BP Sahib, do you know which "d" is used in this word for Sindhi?  Is an implosive D by any chance?

I've edited this thread title to include Sindhi as well.


----------



## Qureshpor

bakshink said:


> As far as I understand DaaDha aur DaaDhii is used to express tough, severe, much...e.g. DhaaDii Zanani, DhaDhaa aadamii, DhaDhii ThanD, DhaaDhii garmii. It's used in Punjabi but it's use is not very common.



This is exactly its meaning, Bakshink SaaHib. In other words, "saKht".


----------

